# What is this called and how much would it cost?



## a6di (Mar 26, 2011)

I just purchased my 99 Audi A6 quattro and the previous owner said that some kids stole these to parts off from under the headlights, i would like to purchase these to things, first i need to know what there called and what they even do.


----------



## T.C.O.C (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats just the headlight washer cover. Well whats supposed to be there


----------



## a6di (Mar 26, 2011)

alright ya i looked them up and its like a buck for 2, also im missing that chrome trim under the headlight i was hopeing if anyone could help me out and getting that, thatd be nice. im looking everywhere and cant find trim.


----------



## TeutoniC5 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re:*

ECS, click the link (for the caps too). http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-C5_A6-Quattro-V6_2.8L/Exterior/Body/

PS, go with OEM, they will ensure a correct fit. There is a lot of Japanese knock off crap on the market. By the way, don't get scared when you see the price for the chrome strips, ECS has good prices, usually quite a bit less than the dealership, I order from them all the time.

Cheers


----------



## d3troit (Sep 2, 2005)

All I saw is:

Luke I am your Father...

:snowcool:


----------

